# Broadheads



## Pabowhunter92 (Jan 21, 2008)

I was wondering what types of broadheads people are using and why. Feel free to include personal experiences


----------



## traveler33 (Feb 8, 2008)

Rage 2 blade. They fly great and cut a mean hole.


----------



## Pabowhunter92 (Jan 21, 2008)

You dont find that they fly more akwardly than the 3 blades?


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Pabowhunter92 said:


> I was wondering what types of broadheads people are using and why. Feel free to include personal experiences


If you do a search on many of the topics listed below, you will get a wide variety of opinions and experiences with different styles of BHs :beer:


----------



## traveler33 (Feb 8, 2008)

I havent shot the three blade rages. Is that what you found. the two blades fly great for me, but I would try the three blade too.


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

Slick Tricks all the way. They shave fletchings off of your fieldpoints and flat out do some damage on game, through bone or not! They are the greatest broadhead I have ever shot. HANDS DOWN


----------



## retnuhwoB (Mar 22, 2008)

I'm a little behind on this subject but I have questions too. I've use spitfire 3-blade mechanical broadheads on about 9 deer. Sometimes the entrance/exit hole is closed or small leaving little blood trail.

What I am looking for is a broadhead that flys staight, kills deer and leaves a good blood trail.

Are mechanical broadheads better, fly straighter, ect.? Downfalls?

I have been looking at the Rage-2 with 3/4-inch diameter in flight and expands to 2 full inches. Who has tried these Rage-2 and do they fly like it says or is this just the regular BS that companies stamp on there equipment?

I saw a weak challenge of the Rage 2 V.s. Rage 3 in this forum. Does someone have a "no kidding" field experience story on the difference?

Wyogoose: Slick Tricks being the best - how long have you been shooting and what are you comparing them against? I'm Hoping you have tried multiple broadheads.


----------



## mossy512 (Jan 7, 2006)

MUZZY, ALL DAY, ALL THE WAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Never had a Muzzy fail to open on impact


----------



## cabowhunter (Apr 18, 2008)

I mainly hunt hogs & bears here in California, for a fixed blade I prefer the Magnus Snuffer 125's on hog and bear, the penetration on tough skinned hogs is real good, and also they do quite a bit of damage. I have been using these for a long time, I know there are others out there that will do the same job, but these for me worked when I bought them, and I have used them ever since. When I find something that works as good as they do, there is no need to experiment.
As for mechanicals, the only one I use is the NAP Spitfire 125, because it can be fired from any of my bows including my XBow, I did do some research on mechanicals, and this is the one that I found to be very effective for hogs, I have not tried mechanicals on bear, and I don't know if I will. Just my 2 cents


----------

